# The secret history of a Nazi mascot



## Allegra (Aug 21, 2007)

An incredible story: 

BBC NEWS | Europe | The secret history of the Nazi mascot


----------



## HardScienceFan (Aug 21, 2007)

that is
that is
that is
life in a nutshell
Ally ,thanks


----------



## Foxbat (Aug 21, 2007)

That's quite a secret to keep for so long. Definitely an incredible tale.


----------



## Nesacat (Aug 21, 2007)

That's an amazing story and to have stayed silent for so very long ...


----------



## j d worthington (Aug 21, 2007)

Damn. That's one heck of a story, Allegra. Thanks for posting this one....


----------



## tangaloomababe (Aug 21, 2007)

Incredible story Allegra. What a brave child in the face of such atrocities and to have the common sense and state of mind to maintain the identity for that period of time.  Even just surviving in the forest for nine months was a remarkable feet.
Thanks Allegra.


----------



## Talysia (Aug 21, 2007)

What an extraordinary story!


----------



## dustinzgirl (Aug 21, 2007)

Wow. And I think I have it rough. That's just an amazing story that's inspiring, sad, happy, and kind of makes you angry all at the same time (because they used the boy to lure people to their deaths)


----------



## Connavar (Aug 22, 2007)

An incredible story!  A horrible one too.  I mean luring people to their death.


It also showed the goodness a person can have in the soldeir that didnt want to kill him and told the other soldiers he was a Russian orphan.


----------

